# where is the serial number on Kindle 2



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

and secondly would amazon send me an email asking for it because they say they don't know which Kindle 2 (I only have 1 Kindle 2 and 1 Kindle 1) to put my extended warranty to....    Didn't it go to the one that is attached to my receipt since they had to have it done by a certain date?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd give CS a call and ask if they sent you that email.  Better safe than sorry


----------



## greyparrot (Dec 17, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I'd give CS a call and ask if they sent you that email. Better safe than sorry


I received the same e-mail and I am surprised that they wouldn't have the S/N. I also have a Kindle 2 and a Kindle 1 and the ext ins was ordered at the same time as the Kindle 2.

I do believe it is a legit e-mail from Amazon because when you enter your name on the form that the link takes you to it returns your order number and only Amazon would know that. Anyway what would someone do with the S/N?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I bet this is some type of phishing scheme.  Did they ask for any other personal info?

At any rate the S/N is on the box your kindle came in.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ok I called CS and the guy checked and it was applied he double checked to be sure - 

one reason I questioned it was that it asked for the serial number in the email but when I went to the link they provided it asked for my order number -- also I didn't remember a serial number on the back when I put the Decal skin on the back either - but I could be wrong on that - is there one there?? 

anyway better safe than sorry -- 

btw I asked about my charger cord and because I figured out that if I put something under the cord to make it work (or to hold the cord level as it charged) he considered it tampering with the charger and I would have to buy a new cord for $19 and change - I said I didn't tamper with it just made it level where it came out - and if I spent the money and it still did it then what - then he said to call and not do anything -- 

sorry but I am a tad ticked about that - I didn't wiggle it around or force it in the Kindle or anything I just put something under the cord so it was level instead of bending down when it comes out of the plug -- so take note anyone not to say you did anything to make it work .... just say it doesn't work....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just checked and the serial number is on the back between the speakers. Sorry you had a bad experience with CS. I got a guy the other night that had really bad accent and didn't understand a thing I was telling him. I had ordered a gift card and the credit card company put a security hold on the order. I had ordered a couple of other things on the internet the same day and when I called the credit card they released the hold. I was trying to make the guy understand that they could rerun the charge. He kept telling me about the other 2 orders that went through. I finally told him to cancel the order and I would redo the transaction. Most of the time they are quick and easy to deal with, so I guess you just get the wrong person sometime.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

you know the more I think about it the more ticked I get - I have 2 Kindles and have bought tons of stuff from Amazon and have never had a complaint or returned anything - and I did NOT tamper with the charger - putting something under the cord so it is level isn't tampering with it -- I may just wait and cool off a bit and call again and go to the something is wrong with my Kindle area on the menu and speak to someone else - 

what do you think?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I would call them back and if they referenced the other call explain that you did not do anything to the cord, just the opposite. You were keeping it from putting pressure on it.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks I'm going to do it tomorrow - don't have anything to lose ... and I didn't do anything to the blasted charger  

edited to add that wasn't directed at anyone -- I'm just annoyed -- if I had tampered with it I would say so - so I guess I am a bit defensive in addition to annoyed lol


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have answers!!

I also was suspicious of that email and not happy that it threatened to void my extended warranty (with refund) if I didn't come up with the s/n.

I emailed them and was told to go to My Account/ Mangage Your Kindle, but it was NOT there. I was also told that the email itself DOES come from Amazon and is legit. But I didn't want to pull off my kindle skin to find it.. BTW, the Kindle 2 User's Guide 2nd Edition also says the S/N is to be found there..

and the link where I was supposed to tell them no, they hadn't fixed my problem, didn't work.

So.. email #2.. 'splained all that and they sent a reply saying that they thoroughly analized and needed to talk to me. They did provide phone number and other methods.

So.. I called them today and chose a random number, 4, because no option matched my problem.

And the customer service woman had me go to that page.. and I explained that there was no S/N listed. She said she would transfer me to the tech goup.

There, I talked to Scott. He said hmm they'd have to fix that because the S/N should show there.

Then he had me *go to the Settings on the Menu[\b] and he asked me to type in 611.. and Geek Heaven!! Data. He had me read one number to him and then said.. ok.. your warranty is fine, we have the S/N and all is well. I asked for and was given the S/N for my K2.

Then, the programmer in me kicked in and I typed in 411 and.. there is the S/N along with other stuff.

So.. you don't have to tear off a skin to find your S/N..

Menu/Settings/411.. let it retrieve the data.. now if you don't see the S/N, try 611 and call Amazon and ask for the technical people who can translate for you.

OK, off to try more numbers now.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

wondering what you get if you type 911. . . . . . . . .(but not willing to try in case it's a self destruct or something.  )

Ann


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

You get nothing for 911, 811, 711, 511, 311, 211 111..

I tried..


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I have answers!!
> 
> I also was suspicious of that email and not happy that it threatened to void my extended warranty (with refund) if I didn't come up with the s/n.
> 
> ...


*

they didn't have me do any of that - I just gave the first woman my name and order number then she transferred me over and the guy there got on his computer and told me it was already on there....

have to try the 411 thing later ...*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I had to return my K2 last week and received a replacement and shortly afterward, I received the same email re: S/N.

I found the S/N on the box and then used the "call me" option. I talked to Ian, explained about the email. He looked up my account and noted I had multiple Kindles on my account. I said, "I can tell you the name of the one that the warranty applies to" and he said great...I said "Gabriel" (the name of my kindle) and he said, "Okay, all set, there it is." I didn't even need to recite the actual number I had copied down.

I don't think it is a phishing scheme.

L


----------

